# Want to start a warhammer army?



## kellshar (Oct 29, 2009)

Hello i am a 40k player... x warhammer player (10 years ago)
With the new edition fresh out i have decided to start a warhammer army and dont know much about any of them.

Can any1 shed some light onto each of the armies (doesnt need to be an essay just a summary)

ie Dwarfs - Pros and cons - how they play

They have good armour but they are slow....
They cost alot of points so need to shoot alot before engaging armies.


Somthing along these lines please.

Thanks in advance. (your own opinions are welcome)


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

All the armies have their advantages and disadvantages... just like 40k, it depends on how you play them. I'd just say go with what you know. you were attracted to your 40k army for a reason, so can you apply that to a fantasy one?


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

this will pretty much explain it 
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=20695

it may not be up to date but its pretty corect and if you still cant choose this may also help it has the same problems as the last link so you can ignor the compatative part
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=34330

i hope it helps 
cain


----------



## Squeeking up on people (Jul 24, 2010)

As a 40k player who picked up fantasy I would recommend Lizardmen, they have tougher troops which are more similar to those found in 40k


----------

